# What am I doing to cause this?



## clifffaith (Apr 28, 2018)

Recently I've noticed that when I click into an ongoing topic several pages long, I end up on the top of page one rather than into the discussion where I last left off. Is there a glitch, or am I inadvertently doing something to wipe out my viewing history?


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 28, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Recently I've noticed that when I click into an ongoing topic several pages long, I end up on the top of page one rather than into the discussion where I last left off. Is there a glitch, or am I inadvertently doing something to wipe out my viewing history?



Did you recently make any changes to your browser settings, like erase history on exit?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rboesl (Apr 28, 2018)

This happens to me occasionally too. But there's also usually a link for "Go to first unread" that'll take you to where you left off.


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 28, 2018)

No changes to browser. I don't see a "go to first unread". Today it is happening on the "About to lose my job" thread. Earlier I landed on page one, then found my spot and caught up with the last two pages. Went back just now to look for "first unread", and I was back at page one again. Doesn't always happen, but has happened lately on multiple threads.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> I don't see a "go to first unread".



When you click on a thread, right above your own avatar on the bottom left of the screen is a link saying "Go to First Unread."  Look above my avatar in this picture:



 

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2018)

I have found if the thread is old and no one has posted for more than a week before the last post, that it will go to the first page. For real old threads if someone posts something new it will do the same. If it is a pretty active thread with new posts coming in fairly often, it will automatically go to the first unread posts. When I have the issue with older threads, I just use the Go to First Unread button.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2018)

by default if you have viewed a thread and click on the link to it in the "Recent" or thread summary, it should take you to the last unread post so you can continue on vs the start of the thread.

you can see this if you hover over the link it should have a  /unread at the end of the url.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> by default if you have viewed a thread and click on the link to it in the "Recent" or thread summary, it should take you to the last unread post so you can continue on vs the start of the thread.
> 
> you can see this if you hover over the link it should have a  /unread at the end of the url.


It usually does for me. However I have noticed that even some threads, especially stickies that don't get a lot of new posts, will show up in my list of "Watched Threads", but when I click on the link, it will go to page one. I then have to click on the Go To First Unread to get to the unread posts. It only seems to do this if a thread hasn't had a post in a long time and someone comes along to post in it. The "MIA Tuggers" thread is a good example of that right now for me. There is no /unread at the end of the URL path like there is for other threads in my Watched Threads lists.


----------

